# P90x your thoughts?



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Hi all

I've just ordered this and was wondering if anyone on the site has used it? I'm really looking to tone up, rather than lose weight. I'm 43, 5 10" weighing 13st 4lbs. I'm a non smoker, and only drink @ the weekend, and that's only red wine.

I'm hoping to see small results by the time I go on holiday, mid Sept, just to tone up my stomach area would be great. Given my age, am I been a tad optimistic. 

Your thoughts, and advise would be helpful

Nige


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

I assume its some kind of suppliment?

would actually doing some exercise not be better?


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

It seems to have a good following in the states. Is it not based on high intensity exercises and a strict diet?

I guess with all of these dvd based exercise programmes the level of success depends on how committed you are.

What is your current exercise level?


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Will-S said:


> It seems to have a good following in the states. Is it not based on high intensity exercises and a strict diet?
> 
> I guess with all of these dvd based exercise programmes the level of success depends on how committed you are.
> 
> What is your current exercise level?


Ahh okay so it's a training DVD? My mistake!

As will-s has said the biggest hurdle with home workout's is getting the motivation to do it! there is always something interesting on the TV or chores that need doing and overcoming the desire to 'just skip it today' is very hard to beat!


----------



## Bezza (Oct 6, 2010)

I have P90X and have done it. 
As said above the biggest hurdle is the commitment to it every day, six days a week. I have to say though the DVD's are really good, after months of doing it I still am not bored of the excercises etc. 
Obviously there's some I like better than others, but its great fun. Its important to stick to the routine and not make your own up. 
There's really no magic to it, if you do it properly its just very hard work. There's three different levels you can do - Lean if you just want to lose a bit of weight and tone up. Classic is the normal one to lose weight and gain muscle. Doubles is if you hate yourself and enjoy pain.
Hope that helps!


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Im this at the moment, from the same people that did p90x

http://www.insaneworkoutprogram.com/

Its killer.

p90x is next on the cards for me.


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

If you commit to it, it'll work.

However, it's not the fact they ask you to exercise 6 days a week, it's the fact that the sessions are so long every day. It's a big time commitment.

Great results can be achieved with less, but if you do it I doubt you'll regret it.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Wii Zumba is the future.

20 mins of that and you're sweating like a pig and looking like a wally, but you pick up some dance moves too....


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Have the correct diet and commit to it 100% and you will see the difference in a few months, same with any of the good programs.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

let me know how you get on with this!

Always seen it on TV & always wondered if it was just a load of photoshop!!!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Have a look at these - http://www.reddit.com/r/p90x

In particular this one -

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/P90X/comments/ia65u
 (pic of the 90 day change at the top)

They are real people (most in the US by the looks of it) who are doing it or thinking about doing it.


----------



## stevenc89 (Apr 8, 2009)

can honestly agree with everyone else it is all about comitment, 

most of the sessions are either45mins-1hour then every second day is 
an ab workout video which is 15mins! 
i done it and got to day 33 and could see it was working really well then........ i dis-located my knee at my 21st bday party!!! so nearly at 100% and will get straight back into it! plyometrics may just be the end of you though lol and i enjoyed the kempo


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Hi All

Just a quick update, 2 weeks of P90X now completed, and 8lbs lost, hoping to have shed 10lbs by week 3. Really committed, to it now, and actually look forward to it, day by day!!!

Find the Plyometrics really tough, Yoga for an hour and a half boring, but still do it. Enjoy Kempo the most, and come Sun, love a rest day!!

Nige


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

nilitara said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just a quick update, 2 weeks of P90X now completed, and 8lbs lost, hoping to have shed 10lbs by week 3. Really committed, to it now, and actually look forward to it, day by day!!!
> 
> ...


Well done chap!

So how much you pay for this?


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

It was £65 for the full package, that includes all discs, 12 in all, fitness guide, nutrition guide, and training block wallchart.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

12 discs - cheese and rice - pad that out dont they!

Right, no offence here. BUT do you think that you should have lost 8lbs easily - I.e could have done it without P90X?


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Never thought i'd see this mentioned on here, i've been looking at it the last few days and looks a good programme, one I could see myself doing.



nilitara said:


> It was £65 for the full package, that includes all discs, 12 in all, fitness guide, nutrition guide, and training block wallchart.


£65? I've saw it at £99 where did you order from?


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Try eBay, but be carefull, a lot are from the US, so the shipping thing slows things down


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

davies20 said:


> 12 discs - cheese and rice - pad that out dont they!
> 
> Right, no offence here. BUT do you think that you should have lost 8lbs easily - I.e could have done it without P90X?


In all honesy yes, but I do what works best for me, as Tony say's "do your best forget the rest"!!!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

I think the only thing I would struggle with is the diet becuase I don't eat fruit or veg lol


----------



## Jam (Mar 8, 2007)

I am going to be doing AthLEAN-x. Similar to P90-x but Jeff Cavaliere of AthLEAN-x actually compares the two on his website....i might say i was sold but then AthLEAN-X just looked the biz.

I have purchased it but not started, i am looking to lose more weight before commencing. Started out at 18st8lbs and i am now down to about 15st 8lbs. I think i am looking to shift another 2/3 stone before I start, but depends on how i am looking down there also. 5/6 stone total is a great achievement but nothing feels better than actually taking the steps to get in shape! Can't wait to look how I want to look!!

www.AthLEAN-X.com
You can find everything on there just incase some of you would prefer it. Its a 3 month programme, and gives you all the information including diet plans, exercises, challenges and advice on supplements. His video's are also on YouTube - JDCav24 i think his username is.

Hope this helps some of you!
Jamie


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

davies20 said:


> 12 discs - cheese and rice - pad that out dont they!
> 
> Right, no offence here. BUT do you think that you should have lost 8lbs easily - I.e could have done it without P90X?


You probably would loose just as much on a normal diet plan, but you will loose muscle as well as fat. If you stick too the dvd's and follow the meal plans you will loose the fat but gain lean muscle. Check out TEAMRIPPED.COM . there are loads of every day peoples results and YouTubes. I have been doing it for 2 weeks now and I have gained 1in in my chest but lost 9lbs. Waist has also dropped 1in ... its well worth it .....when I'm done I will put up a full write-up


----------



## GTI Baz (Mar 8, 2010)

Been looking at this too, although the thing is I dont want to lose any weight. Im slightly toned as it is but just want to go that bit further. Would this product be any good if I wasnt looking to lose weight?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

GTI Baz said:


> Been looking at this too, although the thing is I dont want to lose any weight. Im slightly toned as it is but just want to go that bit further. Would this product be any good if I wasnt looking to lose weight?


Yes, if you don't want to lose any more weight, eat a bit more to make up for the extra calories burned.


----------



## GTI Baz (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks, what is the dieting plan like? Only problem I ever had with my training was the diet as I'm rather picky with food unfortunately. So what kindof foods do they ask you to eat?


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

The way it works is:

1st month 50% protein, 30% carbs, 20% fat
2nd month 40% Protein, 40% Carbs, 20% Fat
3rd month 30% Protein, 50% Carbs, 20% Fat

just a note the fats have too be good ones NOT a feed of chips...lol

if you are trying too loose weight like me, I eat 1800 cals per day and the reason you eat at those ratio's its for fat burning along with the workouts this is for the first month too shread fat. they calculate you will loose around 600 cals per workout. Its not only about what food you eat you should try and eat rregularly. ie between 2 1/2 and 3 hours between meals.

here are a few really good write-ups on a website I joined

this one is all about good /bad carbs
http://teamripped.com/good-carbsbad-carbs

this one is about nutrition
http://teamripped.com/p90x-round-1-nutrition

this website is packed with great info you should also check out the guys youtubes and his wall of fame which is full of normal every day people....



> Been looking at this too, although the thing is I dont want to lose any weight. Im slightly toned as it is but just want to go that bit further. Would this product be any good if I wasnt looking to lose weight?


Sorry forgot there is a bulking plan also for the scrawny amongst us lol you will eat around 3000 cals per day


----------



## GTI Baz (Mar 8, 2010)

Decided im going to order this so was wondering where everyone else was getting it from?


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

I have done P90X, Insanity, a hybrid of the two and am now doing the sequal to Insanity called the Asylum. 
The workouts are fantastic but like has been said already it's being commited to the nutrition that really gets you the results. I've only started to see results over the two and a half months because I finally nailed my nutrition. 

I did post a thread with the sort of results I achieved but a couple of people decided to bash me because I don't have a jacked up chest or arms 

Any questions feel free to PM me, I'm a self proclaimed expert when it comes to these programs


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh if people do buy the program order it from Beachbody.co.uk. A lot of knockoffs on eBay. I made the mistake of getting Insanity from there and some of the discs didn't work, same for a friend.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

sim L said:


> Oh if people do buy the program order it from Beachbody.co.uk. A lot of knockoffs on eBay. I made the mistake of getting Insanity from there and some of the discs didn't work, same for a friend.


I downloaded it at first and all the disks worked, I even got all the books as well. But i'm not one for ileagal downloading so when I saw how good it was I got a freind in the States to buy it and send it over to me.

*DAY 1*

There is a new P90X2 coming out in December I think there are a few Youtubes online already of what it looks like.







*1 MONTH*







I will update @ 2 Months


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice work so far mate!
Yeah X2 is being released in the States in December. It will be over here Q1 12 as far as I know, unless you get someone in the US to send it over.

If you're not already, hop onto here:
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=546532586#!/groups/38962336349/

UK P90X group, really cool people and plenty of inspiration and helpful advice!


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

sim L said:


> Nice work so far mate!
> Yeah X2 is being released in the States in December. It will be over here Q1 12 as far as I know, unless you get someone in the US to send it over.
> 
> If you're not already, hop onto here:
> ...


Thanks I joined.


----------

